# Problem with Revo Uninstaller Pro it won't let me activate it to full version, help!+



## Pink21 (Aug 12, 2009)

I have a code and everything but the "activate online" button is greyed out..and I'm unable to click it..
Can anyone please help me out, I tried re-installing it and nothing works, I am unable to put in my code and activate the full version.
Is there anything I can do?

-Thanks! =)


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

I would suggest contacting the company. They should be able to help you with the activation process.


----------



## Pink21 (Aug 12, 2009)

JMPC said:


> I would suggest contacting the company. They should be able to help you with the activation process.


Well the thing is, they want the code that I used to purchase the program, but I did not purchase the program, I downloaded it and I got the code from a "friend".. :/


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

In other words you are trying to obtain the benefits of the pro version without having purchased it. Forum rules do not allow offering help with this. There is a copy of the rules at the top of every page.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/misc.php?do=sknetwork&page=rules

Purchase the software or use the free version.

Thread closed.


----------

